# Living Expenses in SA - Jo`berg and spouse job..



## kko (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi All,

I am an IT professional in MNC. I will require to travel to joberg from my MNC for long term. I need to decide whether it will be worth travelling or not. Please answer few of the below queries:

1. What is the total expense for me and my wife to stay and live in Jo`berg ? A decent lifestyle ... 

2. My wife is also working here in India and she will be on sabattical leave. So she will search for the job there. Now as she will be on dependent visa... will she be able to do job in there ?


Awaiting a early response. Thanks in advance...


----------



## Koala bear (Feb 15, 2013)

*Relocating*

I have also just moved out here from Singapore to Johannesburg. Living in Johannesburg is not cheap. Food is more expensive here than Singapore, of course buying a car out here is much cheaper than in Singapore. Although rent is slightly less cheaper out here. I am just getting to know the city as I just arrived. I would say that it have a decent living as I dont know what your lifestyle is, you should be earning a take home of at least 19,000 rand after tax. Considering that you may need to buy a car, but some people have survived living here without the need for one. Cheers


----------



## Koala bear (Feb 15, 2013)

In terms of job, I am also having the same difficulties as you, I am looking for a job for my partner. I would say that it is not that easy! But I guess you need to put in alot of effort for her to find one. Depends if she is a professional, most firms here ask for citizens, maybe she can try international firms.


----------



## kko (Jan 25, 2013)

Koala bear said:


> In terms of job, I am also having the same difficulties as you, I am looking for a job for my partner. I would say that it is not that easy! But I guess you need to put in alot of effort for her to find one. Depends if she is a professional, most firms here ask for citizens, maybe she can try international firms.


thanx bro for the info... yes my wife is a professional.. the issue is citizens as u said... 

i dont knw if international firm can get the job..

please keep me updated in the ways and means to get the partner a job there ...

also all the best for the job search...


----------



## Spikes (Feb 17, 2013)

kko said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an IT professional in MNC. I will require to travel to joberg from my MNC for long term. I need to decide whether it will be worth travelling or not. Please answer few of the below queries:
> 
> ...


It depends on the area you stay in. Rent will be about ZAR 5000 a month for a 1 bedroom apartment in an expensive area. You should be OK on about ZAR 12 000 a month, but you want to go for about ZAR 20 000. You should easily get this with enough experience in IT.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Spikes said:


> It depends on the area you stay in. Rent will be about ZAR 5000 a month for a 1 bedroom apartment in an expensive area. You should be OK on about ZAR 12 000 a month, but you want to go for about ZAR 20 000. You should easily get this with enough experience in IT.


Don't know what R5,000 a month for a 1 bedroom in a expensive area you have found lately. I would budget more like R6,000- R7,000. 

I think you are gonna be really stretching it to do R12,000 a month. You have to count in everything you need besides rent, and you will be surprised how expensive things are here.


----------



## Spikes (Feb 17, 2013)

2fargone said:


> Don't know what R5,000 a month for a 1 bedroom in a expensive area you have found lately. I would budget more like R6,000- R7,000.


Look at fourways / douglasdale / nortgate area. Using a site like private properties will get you cheaper rates than using an agent.


----------

